# Where can I buy 5 gallon buckets of Peanut Butter?



## jdicker680

Guys,

I've been putting out the 40oz peanut butter jars nailed to the trees and I'm having pretty good luck.  Where can I buy the 5 gallon buckets of peanut butter so I can set up a bigger feeder?

Thanks!


----------



## naildrvr

i have been trying to find them too.


----------



## easbell

Talk to the guys at ABC Blanching in Fitzgerald, Ga. I think they had some at one time. They may could produce whatever you wanted from the waste. 

I know they sell it in 55 gallon drums. A shovel, some old buckets and have youself a good 'ol time. Please post pictures.


----------



## Flash

Sysco (company that sells food to restaurants) carries 5 lb containers that come 6 to a case. Don't know the cost though.


----------



## Woodscrew

What ya using it to attract?


----------



## jdicker680

Deer. Trying to get some pictures of the deer on our property so we can see approx how many does and bucks we have so we can plant the appropriate amount of food for them.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Pics*

Man I gotta see this, I have heard of attracting bigfoots or is it bigfeets or maybe bigfetusis?  Have not heard of this for deer though, obviously it works or u wouldn't be asking about the peanut butter. Show us what u r doing, do they eat it right out of the bucket? Imagine the protein they are getting!! C'mon and share you done let the cat out of the bag.

I can just hear my wife now, "what in the heck r u buying all of that peanut butter for"? When I tell her she will really hit the roof !!

Thx


----------



## jkoch

Try putting some on a stump. they will eat it to the ground!


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Headin out*

You guys got me so excited I'm leavin work early to get some dang peanut butter. I'm gonna try Sam's Club there bound to have big jars !!

Thx


----------



## turbogt

I can see the news reports in the next couple of weeks....
"Mysterious demand for peanut butter in Georgia has grocers struggling to keep up.  CIA investigating a possible link to Al Quaida plans to build a huge peanut butter bomb."
Instead of watching for snakes in the woods I'm going to have to make sure I don't step in some peanut butter this summer!
LOL!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

To try to get more trail camera pics of deer, we started smearing peanut butter on tree trunks & logs & weeds, but we got covered up in coons eating it all up instead of deer.  Also, the squirrels ate it up real bad too.  We did not like wasting TC battery power on stinking coons & squirrels.  

Wonder how much a 55 gallon drum of peanut butter would cost?


----------



## Redbow

Wonder how many peanut butter and jelly sandwiches you could make from 55 gallons of peanut butter ?

Squirrels and Coons do love it too, and some birds !


----------



## Jim Boyd

we open the jar and run several screws through the lid and on to the horizontal section of a tree - about 3 feet off of the ground. 

Screw the jar back on to the lid and then cut a small hole in what was the bottom of the jar - on the portion of the jar that is closest to the ground. 

It makes a drip of sorts and they will lick it off of the jar and off of the ground. 

This is how you train deer to respect an electric fence - wtih strips of tin foil smeared with PB - they lick the PB on the tin foil - get a shock and leave it alone. 

Jim


----------



## dannyray49

*peanut butter*

Smooth or extra crunchy??? It must take some more large crackers to put this much peanut butter on. Hahahahaha


----------



## floridaboy

Several years ago,when I was working in Albany,there was a pawn shop that specialized in archery equipment and they sold peanut butter in what I think was 50 lb.blocks.Don't remember where exactly it was,maybe someone on here will know where I am talking about.


----------



## Mwaldrop

it is amazing how well it works. you will have coons eating out of it regardless, so be prepared to secure it good. we ve had coons rip it slap downa nd lord knows were it ended up


----------



## bear-229

easbell said:


> Talk to the guys at ABC Blanching in Fitzgerald, Ga. I think they had some at one time. They may could produce whatever you wanted from the waste.
> 
> I know they sell it in 55 gallon drums. A shovel, some old buckets and have youself a good 'ol time. Please post pictures.



I had a friend who used to get the "wash out" when they cleaned. but he was told the were not making it over there anymore. he was feeding it to his dogs.

can any one confirm/deny the status of getting some in Fitz? would love a contact so i can get some

bear


----------



## Nastytater

I might have to try some of these things....But talking to the game warden about my way of conserving my peanut butter for sandwiches is a different tail....


----------



## Jim Boyd

talked to a buddy of mine's wife today - he works for a food distributor... 

5 lb container is $7.64 and 6 of the 5 lb containers is $44.83 (not much of a break, if you ask me - but, whatever). 

I am gonna get a case - 30 lbs of peanut butter sounds like a LOT... just not sure how to use it... 

I have a plot I am gonna keep taped off til about 2 weeks before the season, so I am not going to put any there - may put some out in areas that do not encourage them to visit the plot (yet, that is....)

I am in Columbia SC if anyone wants me to get them a case. Not gonna mark it up - but I am not gonna go to UPS and ship it, though. 


thanks -


----------



## easbell

Couple of years ago we got a few (12) 55 gal drums of it to feed the wild hogs. One drum was about 600 lbs. They loved all but one barrel. It was some spicy mixed PB. We put out cameras and didn't get one picture of a deer eating any of it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jim Boyd said:


> talked to a buddy of mine's wife today - he works for a food distributor...
> 
> 5 lb container is $7.64 and 6 of the 5 lb containers is $44.83 (not much of a break, if you ask me - but, whatever).



You can get 4 lb. big jars of Great Value brand at Walmart for around $5.68 and 4 lb. jars of Laura Lynn brand at Ingles grocery stores for $5.99.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

easbell said:


> Couple of years ago we got a few (12) 55 gal drums of it to feed the wild hogs. One drum was about 600 lbs. They loved all but one barrel. It was some spicy mixed PB. We put out cameras and didn't get one picture of a deer eating any of it.



Approx. how much was one 55 gallon drum of PB back then & where did you get it?  

Thx.


----------



## GA DAWG

A guy had some on here forsale last year..It was I think 40 cents for a great big ol jar..I got about 20 of them for coons! Coons will run you out of house and home for peanut butter..I'd just use corn for deer!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> To try to get more trail camera pics of deer, we started smearing peanut butter on tree trunks & logs & weeds, but we got covered up in coons eating it all up instead of deer.  Also, the squirrels ate it up real bad too.  We did not like wasting TC battery power on stinking coons & squirrels.
> 
> Wonder how much a 55 gallon drum of peanut butter would cost?





GA DAWG said:


> A guy had some on here forsale last year..It was I think 40 cents for a great big ol jar..I got about 20 of them for coons! Coons will run you out of house and home for peanut butter..I'd just use corn for deer!



That was an incredible deal.  Yep, we got 7 coons in one trail cam photo with the PB we were hoping deer would get to, but the racoons overran us so we quit using it until we can figure out how to make it difficult for coons to get at.


----------



## Jim Boyd

ok, I broke down and ordered a case - let's see if I can figure out how to get the deer to like it and keep the critters off of it. 

I will make a test feeder and use it in the back yard before taking it to the club - heck maybe I can divert them out of the garden with it.


----------



## Mwaldrop

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> That was an incredible deal.  Yep, we got 7 coons in one trail cam photo with the PB we were hoping deer would get to, but the racoons overran us so we quit using it until we can figure out how to make it difficult for coons to get at.



if a coon cant get in it, then a deer will definitly not get in it. to effectively get coons out, you need a honest hunter that will shoot every coon out they see, and still mop up after them with traps. We have religiously trapped and hunted one spot for ever, and still i could go over there right now, set a trap and catch one before daylight. if i had quick tree dog, as many as you could tote. We never have been able to see a dent in the population


----------



## easbell

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Approx. how much was one 55 gallon drum of PB back then & where did you get it?
> 
> Thx.



A 55 gal drum was about 600lbs and cost $35. I got it down in South Ga. You almost need to know someone to get it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Mwaldrop said:


> if a coon cant get in it, then a deer will definitly not get in it. to effectively get coons out, you need a honest hunter that will shoot every coon out they see, and still mop up after them with traps. We have religiously trapped and hunted one spot for ever, and still i could go over there right now, set a trap and catch one before daylight. if i had quick tree dog, as many as you could tote. We never have been able to see a dent in the population


Wheres this place at..I'll come shoot em for a few weeks.I bet you will see a difference then....I also have a quick tree dog but whats that got to do with it?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

easbell said:


> A 55 gal drum was about 600lbs and cost $35. I got it down in South Ga. You almost need to know someone to get it.



Wow, that was an awesome deal.  Man that's heavy.  Hope you get a chance to get in on it again.  Thanx!


----------



## DBM78

A guy I know use to buy large tubs of PB and he would cut a hole in the bottom and stick it over a small sapling. He would put out about 10 of this tubs on his property. The deer would hit the bucket and tree trying to get the PB to come out. This is a better idea than just putting it out in the open for coons and squirrels to get at. One of the tubs/buckets would last a couple weeks.


----------



## JWilson

I sounds like someone is baiting bears to me


----------



## JBird227

Your poor dog......


----------



## kornbread

the 55 gal drums have went up pm me if you want one i also have 30 gal drums of p-butter


----------



## Rip Steele

Put some on a limb last year and had 8 coons on it. We got coons coming out our ears around here. Nobody ever shoots'em around here.


----------



## Jacob Stuckey

*Anyone know how much for the 55 gallon*

I was wondering if anyone knows how much for the 55 gallon frum of PB now?Im wanting to go down there but need to know a price!Thanks.


----------



## alvishere

one year someone was selling the Peanut butter system and making $$$ by adding screws with a flat washer.
Couldn't resist bought me a case w/12 screws & washers!!!!!


----------



## hoochfisher

why not make the peanut butter yourself?

all it is, is peanuts, oil and salt.  

you can use raw or roasted nuts. roasted woorks better though. blend batches in a food procceser and add salt. then add oil untill you reach the consistincy you want. 

then you could make a thick "lick" or a smoother runny "drip".


----------



## ejs1980

Coon proof. Hang large jars of pb by the lid. Put an eye bolt through the lid with a large washer on inside. Drill holes around bottom of jar. Peanut butter will gravity feed out of the holes. Fun part is getting the holes right. Holes too small and you'll get enough for one deer to lick off once a day. Too big and you have a piled up mess on the ground the coons will love. The temperature will affect it as well as amount of sunlight. Good luck.


----------



## cor95123

I bet them  coons are sure constipated somthing awful,.,.,.,


----------



## alvishere

check this out  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=443357


----------



## Steyr

Jumped on the peanut butter parlay boy was it a frigin flop, nothing but coons, coons, and more coons the deer dodge it like the plague i'm guessing the difference in smell spooked 'em, went back to corn and ditched the peter pan. What works the best is fresh picked dirty peanuts, deer will eat them till they disappear.


----------



## contender*

I tried it a couple years ago. Never saw a deer on it but the coons would tear it up, that is until a bear found it and then it was all over but the cryin.


----------



## crackerdave

Flash said:


> Sysco (company that sells food to restaurants) carries 5 lb containers that come 6 to a case. Don't know the cost though.


Yep. 
You'll probably hafta get it through a restaurant friend,though.


----------



## crackerdave

turbogt said:


> I can see the news reports in the next couple of weeks....
> "Mysterious demand for peanut butter in Georgia has grocers struggling to keep up.  CIA investigating a possible link to Al Quaida plans to build a huge peanut butter bomb."
> Instead of watching for snakes in the woods I'm going to have to make sure I don't step in some peanut butter this summer!
> LOL!





Glad somebody dug this'un up - I missed it in April!


----------



## BuckBoy

Did anyone ever get the deer to use it ????


----------



## repoman34

Well, once you've got your 55 gallon drum of peanut butter ...thought you may need one of these to put it on......


----------



## abrannon

Darn, this idea could have saved a couple of the small Peanut butter plants.  The one I am familiar with would make batches for customers "Retailers" according to thier recipe, if the recipe was off "too much salt, not enough salt, too much stabilizer, not enough stabilizer, etc..." they would put it in cardboard barrels and haul it to the dump.


----------



## Sterlo58

Tried to get pics using PB but only got coons. Don't waste your money.


----------



## GA DAWG

I'd like to have LOTS of it for the coons!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Find (or cut) a leaning tree and smear PB from the ground
up 3 feet.....They will actually eat the bark, and once the PB
soaks into the wood they will keep coming back.....
Poplar or Sweet Gums seem to work best....


----------

